# Selling UK car in Spain



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

Hello all..
We are bringing our car to Mallorca from Exeter, as we think this is the best way to have all our personal effects with us. The only thing is, is that we don't really need it once it's here, as we live on a boat and keen cyclists.
Does anyone know of a UK Car dealer in Spain that would buy it from us? It's a big diesel MPV..

Many thanks..

Jess


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

they'd only buy it for shirt buttons & lower still because it is on an island.


----------



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> they'd only buy it for shirt buttons & lower still because it is on an island.


I don't think that would be the case, I'm sure a UK registered car would be of some use to someone who is maybe relocating back to England, and needs to move a lot of personal effects, pets etc etc.. It would save them a fortune, time and hassle, just like it will by us using the car coming this way.

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jessica1912 said:


> I don't think that would be the case, I'm sure the car would be of good value to people moving back to Spain.


There is a thriving market in Spanish plated LHD vehicles in the UK, driven back and sold by returning Brits. A few might consider buying a UK plated car but as Gus said - and he lives here and does know what he's talking about- you would most probably have to accept a price far below what you consider to be its value.
I sold a BMW M3 convertible on UK plates, really great car, for next to nothing just to get it off my hands.
I bought a Spanish plated LandRover Discovery from a reputable UK LHD specialist dealer. It had been driven from Spain by its owner.
So I do have a little experience and knowledge of these things, like Gus


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Tend to agree! I bought a UK registered car out here HOWEVER in my favour it was LHD and a Seat so basically I was on a winner. I did my research and found the car in the UK (originally Italian registered) and the car is worth more in Mallorca than I purchased for in the UK. A RHD car is not worth a lot here - besides anything else you are looking at around £750 to get the car back to the UK (two sea crossings, two nights accommodation and fuel) plus you would have to discount your car by at least this amount against UK prices as flights are cheap in comparison. Build in the suspicion element as to why someone would want to sell a UK car in Mallorca coupled with the probable lack of car tax/MOT and difficulty in insuring and you have a problem.
You are best to use one of the two reputable moving firms on the Island to transport your goods (we moved an entire 3 bedroom contents for £1000) and get yourself a flight. Sell your car in the UK and enjoy your boat and cycles without the hassle of trying to sell your car out here.


----------



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

111KAB said:


> Tend to agree! I bought a UK registered car out here HOWEVER in my favour it was LHD and a Seat so basically I was on a winner. I did my research and found the car in the UK (originally Italian registered) and the car is worth more in Mallorca than I purchased for in the UK. A RHD car is not worth a lot here - besides anything else you are looking at around £750 to get the car back to the UK (two sea crossings, two nights accommodation and fuel) plus you would have to discount your car by at least this amount against UK prices as flights are cheap in comparison. Build in the suspicion element as to why someone would want to sell a UK car in Mallorca coupled with the probable lack of car tax/MOT and difficulty in insuring and you have a problem.
> You are best to use one of the two reputable moving firms on the Island to transport your goods (we moved an entire 3 bedroom contents for £1000) and get yourself a flight. Sell your car in the UK and enjoy your boat and cycles without the hassle of trying to sell your car out here.


Thanks for the input guys, I have been advertising the car around on classified forums and have had quite a lot of interest from people, we are putting a fresh MOT on it before it arrives and we only want €1500 for it so hardly asking the earth. /SNIP/
Thanks,
Jess


----------



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all...
Well our journey in the car from Devon was a dream, we got the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander, then had the most amazingly beautiful drive through Spain to Barcelona, then caught the ferry to Mallorca.
I'm so glad we used the car, now we have all our personal items, even all my tools, we even got a 3.2m speedboat inside !
After we settled in, we then started taking viewings on the car, and was amazed at the response, we never went down on the price and got double what it's UK value was and sold it for €1500, we paid £700 for it in April..
My advice is , if you bring a UK reg car to Spain with the view to sell, make sure it has 12 month MOT, it creates much more interest and also have your V5 to show..
Thanks all...
Jon and Jess


----------



## JuanSA (Feb 27, 2018)

Jessica1912 said:


> Hi all...
> Well our journey in the car from Devon was a dream, we got the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander, then had the most amazingly beautiful drive through Spain to Barcelona, then caught the ferry to Mallorca.
> I'm so glad we used the car, now we have all our personal items, even all my tools, we even got a 3.2m speedboat inside !
> After we settled in, we then started taking viewings on the car, and was amazed at the response, we never went down on the price and got double what it's UK value was and sold it for €1500, we paid £700 for it in April..
> ...


Hello Jessica.
We will move to Palma on April this year.
We will take our car with us as we have animals and is the only way we can take it.
We would like to sell the car in Palma so any advice would be very appreciated.

Regards


----------

